# 45ACP or 10mm



## Goat

I am looking to get a new handgun.  It will be used for protection when I am in my truck and a back up for black bear and hogs when hunting.

45ACP or 357 sig or the 10mm

What are your thoughts on each for using on black bears and hogs?  I know both will do fine for the 2 legged varmits.

Also, it wont be used for a primary hunting gun, just a back up for the rifle or shotgun or bow.

These are the 2 I am looking at-
Glock 10mm
or
XD 45acp or XD 357sig

I have a S&W 44mag but thats pretty big to carry for a back up.

Thanks for your ideas...


----------



## HighCotton

I'm interested in the same question.

I'd like to get a semi-auto for personal protection and for a backup in hunting.

45, 40, 10mm or what else would you folks suggest?

And what brand name?

HC


----------



## JohnK3

I wouldn't go with a .40 S&W.  Just personal preference.

A .45 ACP would be good, but maybe a bit light for larger bear, etc.

10mm is an excellent choice.  You can load it down to .40 S&W levels (the .40 S&W was developed from the FBI 10mm "lite" load) or you can load it hot and heavy.

Overall, I'd choose 10mm and keep the .45 ACP for non-hunting purposes.


----------



## fishtail

10mm


----------



## Craig Knight

full bore 10mm loads and theres no comparison even close when it comes to the 40 or 45.


----------



## HUNTER475

10mm


----------



## ATLRoach

They don't even compare.. 10mm


----------



## Tomcatt57

10mm


----------



## meausoc

10mm Glock 20 with the 6" barrell or the Kimber 10mm.


----------



## dchfm123

45 just becsue the ammo is cheap.  10mm will cost you twice as much at the range.  I am not knocking it though, it is a great round.


----------



## flatfoot

dchfm123 said:


> 45 just becsue the ammo is cheap.  10mm will cost you twice as much at the range.  I am not knocking it though, it is a great round.



I agree, 10mm is a great round. I had one and loved it. But it can get expensive if you shoot a lot, and you can't find ammo just anywhere. At least I couldn't in my neck of the woods. Just something to consider.


----------



## trailhunter

flatfoot said:


> I agree, 10mm is a great round. I had one and loved it. But it can get expensive if you shoot a lot, and you can't find ammo just anywhere. At least I couldn't in my neck of the woods. Just something to consider.



I agree completely.  Most accurate pistol I've ever shot with more than enough power.  I wouldn't want to fire it inside a vehicle or house though.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

*I like the 44 Ruger Blackhawk*

I know, it's a big gun, but it can do it all.


----------



## Parker Phoenix

10mm hands down. Ammo is no problem. It is affordable at DoubleTap.com. I have used the 10mm for hogs and it is an impressive round. 135 grain for personal protection 165 grain and up for hunting.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat

10 mm. Awsome round and does a great job on game. Ammo is no a problem, especially if you reload. I load a 200 gr. Hornady XTP at 1250 fps out of a Glock 20 standard barrel, for hunting.  I use 180 gr. Hydra Shok for carry.


----------



## ATLRoach

Rich Kaminski said:


> I know, it's a big gun, but it can do it all.



Except conceal carry or fit in a small frame like a 1911 or Glock 29.

OP: See this thread for the damaged caused by my 10mm on a Doe.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=259083


----------



## HighCotton

Beenthere&donethat said:


> 10 mm. Awsome round and does a great job on game. Ammo is no a problem, especially if you reload. I load a 200 gr. Hornady XTP at 1250 fps out of a Glock 20 standard barrel, for hunting.  I use 180 gr. Hydra Shok for carry.



Tell me what gun that is in your avatar.

I lot of folks like and recommend Glock..............  but those guns are bu# ugly.

HC


----------



## dgr416

*45 acp or 10 mm*

I am going for a 10 mm eaa witness stainless.I got it for $400 and i reload.I use the 41 mag alot for defense and hunting.I dont trust 9 mm except for very close squirrels.The 45 is powerful but you have to spend $3000 to get a super accurate one.The 40S&W is not as powerful as the 10 mm.The 10 mm witness has a 15 shot clip also.I can hit out to 150 yards with my 41 mag with open sites.In Alaska I use my 454 s.They are powerful enough for a grizzley just barely.


----------



## thirdeagle

Glock 29 is my EDC and woods gun (loaded with 155, 165, 180, or 200 grain DT ammo depending on my needs).


----------



## Beenthere&donethat

HighCotton said:


> Tell me what gun that is in your avatar.
> 
> I lot of folks like and recommend Glock..............  but those guns are bu# ugly.
> 
> HC



The pistol in my avatar is a Les Bear Custom lightweight commander size pistol in .45 ACP, it is my everyday carry.

Yes, aesthetically speaking Glocks are ugly, but if you look at them as a functional tool they are quite pretty. It is a very simple design that does what it is supposed to do... every time. I have never witnessed a failure from a Glock that was the fault of the weapon itself, I'm sure that there have been Glock failures as with any mechanical device, but they seem very rare. In 10 mm, I have a G20 and a G29, I prefer the 29 as it seems more accurate to me.


----------



## AliBubba

10mm would  be my choice.


----------



## dchfm123

dgr416 said:


> I am going for a 10 mm eaa witness stainless.I got it for $400 and i reload.I use the 41 mag alot for defense and hunting.I dont trust 9 mm except for very close squirrels.The 45 is powerful but you have to spend $3000 to get a super accurate one.The 40S&W is not as powerful as the 10 mm.The 10 mm witness has a 15 shot clip also.I can hit out to 150 yards with my 41 mag with open sites.In Alaska I use my 454 s.They are powerful enough for a grizzley just barely.



Are you kidding me, 3000 for a super accurate one.  Any kimber, colt, SA, or other nice 1911 will outshoot any stock automatic handgun outhere.  Kimber custom shop guns all come with match grade barrels and triggers.  The goldcup and other target models are all around 1000 bucks and will shoot circles around anything out there shy of 6 inch barrel revolvers, and custom built target handguns.


----------



## straitshooter

the ballistics on a 10mm are a heck of a lot better than a .45!


----------



## drawdown

*10mm*

10mm all the way.....


----------



## dchfm123

balvarik said:


> Not really when you leave out Double-Tap and use Remington or Winchester or Federal!!!
> 
> 10mm =180grain at 1030fps for 424ft/lbs of energy
> Federal Cartridge AE10A/P10HS1
> http://www.federalpremium.com/products/compare/handgun_compare.aspx
> 
> 
> 45acp+P=200grain at 1055fps for 494ft/lbs of energy
> Hornady 45acp+P #9113
> https://www.hornady.com/shop/?page=ballistics/popup&product_sku=9113
> 
> https://www.hornady.com/shop/?ps_se...&category_id=f2052c19978003cb6085adead52ee5b6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Take it to the next level and use corbon 185 grain +p

45 Auto+P  185gr JHP  1150fps 543ftlbs


----------



## Craig Knight

Yep double tap is bad heres some bad to the bone 200 grain pills and ballistics for the 10mm
Caliber : 10mm

Bullet : 200gr Wide Flat Nose Gas Check Hardcast 

Ballistics : 1300fps/ 750 ft./lbs. - Glock 20
They are a handful but the 45 doesnt come close.


----------



## Nastytater

I finally broke down and bought a new pistol on the market you might want to look into...It comes in different calibers and it's worth the price.....
         FNP .45acp  and they also have a .40 cal.   Most handguns that are semi are only 11 rounds in the clip,mine holds 14 and thats not with one in the chamber....Also it comes with 2 spare clips and holsters...Also comes with the pistol holster....I've spent about $650.00 and thats counting the 3 boxes of shells that I bought....
        Unlike most at the firing range,I can run the target all the way back(30 yards) and still hit my target....Most of the guys were only firing for protecting...I'm going to hunt with mine....they were firing at 5 yards.
               I surprised a few Police Officers that were in there,they were hoping that I was on there side...Boy were they surprised when I told them that I just bought the handgun the day before...


----------



## Parker Phoenix

Just for the record Kimber makes two pistols in 10mm, the stainless II and the Eclipse. I own 2 of the Eclipse in 10mm (twins) and feed them Double Tap ammo. The stock store stuff you buy at the gun store is watered down 10mm. Corbon is fine but dang them boys are proud of that stuff.


----------



## Craig Knight

Parker Phoenix said:


> Just for the record Kimber makes two pistols in 10mm, the stainless II and the Eclipse. I own 2 of the Eclipse in 10mm (twins) and feed them Double Tap ammo. The stock store stuff you buy at the gun store is watered down 10mm. Corbon is fine but dang them boys are proud of that stuff.


Yep they are real proud of them but they are bad news to whatever is recieving them.


balvarik said:


> My wife shoots a Glock 20.
> Her go to ammunition is Double-Tap 135grain JHP .
> Bullet : 135gr. Nosler Jacketed Hollow Point.
> 
> Ballistics : 1600fps / 767 ft.lbs. - Glock 20
> 
> She shot a doe and fawn back in 2007 with this load.
> Contrary to popular thought this load penetrates!!!
> Check out the exit on the fawn and the entrance on the doe(I'm in the center for size comparison).
> 
> Mike



Awesome. the 10mm is just my personal favorite semi auto handgun round.


----------



## dchfm123

Parker Phoenix said:


> Just for the record Kimber makes two pistols in 10mm, the stainless II and the Eclipse. I own 2 of the Eclipse in 10mm (twins) and feed them Double Tap ammo. The stock store stuff you buy at the gun store is watered down 10mm. Corbon is fine but dang them boys are proud of that stuff.



I would rather spend 10 extra bucks for the best ammo there is than save the money for mid grade.


----------



## 01Foreman400

10mm shooting Double Tap ammo.


----------



## dchfm123

balvarik said:


> We've tried Corbon and it is a tad more than a extra $10.00!
> 
> Corbon's 10mm 135grain JHP has a listed muzzle velocity of 1400fps from a stock Glock 20 4.6" barrel.
> But they are priced at $29.60/box of 20,which equates out to $74.00/box of 50.
> 
> Double Tap 10mm 135grain JHP has a listed Muzzle velocity of 1600fps from a stock Glock 20 4.6" barrel.
> But are priced at $36.80/box of 50.(lower if you buy by the case)
> 
> Top rate ammunition(Double Tap) that is extremely consistent and has a shot-to-shot variation of 12fps in our last run over the chornograph with the wife's Glock!!
> 
> Mike



You need to recheck your prices, the 10 dollars a box is on quantity of 50 not 20.  Corbon ammo sells for 20 dollars for a box of 20 and they use better bullets than the bottom of the line round that you quoted from double tap.  Corbons lower end rounds are 16.99 a box for 20 which is equal to the cheap double tap ammo that you listed.


----------



## tdw3684

I like the Glock 20 in 10mm because if you ever feel the need to go big bore Guncrafters has a 50 GI conversion kit for it.  Then just switch between 10 for deer and 50 for bear back up.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Cor Bons are listed from $28.49 to $42.49 at Midway. All 20 round boxes. $1.42 to $2.12 per round...

Double Taps listed from $33.99 to $63.99 in 50 round boxes. $o.68 to $1.27. Double Taps using Hornady XTP or Nosler or Speer Gold Dots or Remington Golden Saber can hardly be looked at as a low quality round.

You can find some at ammo to go a bit cheaper but they don't have near the selection of Midway.


----------



## Match10

balvarik said:


> .....
> 
> 10mm =180grain at 1030fps for 424ft/lbs of energy
> Federal Cartridge AE10A/P10HS1
> 
> 45acp+P=200grain at 1055fps for 494ft/lbs of energy
> Hornady 45acp+P #9113



Those are powderpuff loads! My handloads do FAR better than that slow bullet in my 10mm! (of course, I could load DOWN to that level!)


----------



## dchfm123

Check again you tools.
need a reference http://www.the-armory.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/45_acp_ammo.html

They start at 20 dollars a box or 1 dollar a shot.  At what prices were 2 weeks ago, I was off on the estimate by 3 bucks or so.  If you bought 50 it would cost you a little over 13 bucks more not 10.  Big deal, I still trust corbons more and will continue to pay 20 cents more a bullet for ammo that I will hopefully never have to fire.

Oh and since shipping is cheaper at the armory you can scratch the 3 bucks and we are even.


----------



## Craig Knight

dchfm123 said:


> Check again you tools.
> need a reference http://www.the-armory.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/45_acp_ammo.html
> 
> They start at 20 dollars a box or 1 dollar a shot.  At what prices were 2 weeks ago, I was off on the estimate by 3 bucks or so.  If you bought 50 it would cost you a little over 13 bucks more not 10.  Big deal, I still trust corbons more and will continue to pay 20 cents more a bullet for ammo that I will hopefully never have to fire.
> 
> Oh and since shipping is cheaper at the armory you can scratch the 3 bucks and we are even.



dude do you ever have anything nice to say or agree with anyone or do you just simply know everything about everything. Just so you'll know Corbon DOES indeed use a Sierra bullet.at least in the 135 grain junk I bought from them. But then again I am sure you will disagree seeing as you already have forgotten more than most people will ever know. Double tap ammo in my opinion is better ammo and shoots more consistantly than any other brand in my Kimber S.T.II in 10 mm.


----------



## dchfm123

Nope I never have anything nice to say.  I contridict everyone for the epic responses that I get.  I troll with this screen name and make serious posts with another.  Its great fun, you should try it some time.


----------



## MXFun86

Goat said:


> I am looking to get a new handgun.  It will be used for protection when I am in my truck and a back up for black bear and hogs when hunting.
> 
> 45ACP or 357 sig or the 10mm
> 
> What are your thoughts on each for using on black bears and hogs?  I know both will do fine for the 2 legged varmits.
> 
> Also, it wont be used for a primary hunting gun, just a back up for the rifle or shotgun or bow.
> 
> These are the 2 I am looking at-
> Glock 10mm
> or
> XD 45acp or XD 357sig
> 
> I have a S&W 44mag but thats pretty big to carry for a back up.
> 
> Thanks for your ideas...




I own two XD 45's a couldn't possibly praise them enough.  There are so many aftermarket products available.  They hold a ton of ammo.  And its a tried and proven round thats pretty cheap.  I've heard the sig round is a denutted mag round too.


----------



## siberian1

I like my 357 Sig. A lot hotter than a 40,45 or 9mm.  If you want a handgun for hunting look at a 41 magnum.


----------



## ATLRoach

I wouldn't say hotter than a 40.  The only weights the 357 excels at is 115 and 125. Once you move up the weights to close to what the 40 shoots the Sig gets owned.


----------



## siberian1

ATLRoach said:


> I wouldn't say hotter than a 40.  The only weights the 357 excels at is 115 and 125. Once you move up the weights to close to what the 40 shoots the Sig gets owned.



Have you ever shot the 357 sig?


----------



## Craig Knight

siberian1 said:


> Have you ever shot the 357 sig?



I have and in the heavier weight ammo, the 357 get its behind handed to it. But then again so does the 40 and 45 by the 10mm.


----------



## ATLRoach

siberian1 said:


> Have you ever shot the 357 sig?



Yes.. 40S&W, 9x25, and 10mm still own it. No matter how you look at it.


----------



## Kendallbearden

may i suggest a S&W M&P .40 cal. I own one, and have used it on everything from snakes to coyotes. It has never let me down, it doesn't jam, and it has a respectable 16 round magazine. Just in case that first shot is off....you have plenty of back ups


----------



## Goat

Thanks for all the info guys.  I am looking to get the 10mm.


----------



## SuburbanShooter

10mm for hunting and 45acp for protection....shot a deer at 15ft in the killzone (w/45) and lets just say if a bear or hog had as much time as the deer did to hit the dirt....I would be running and shooting


----------



## nickE10mm

*i know its already been said but....*

....the 10mm is what you are looking for.  If you do a search on this forum you can check out my thread of my first handgun deer taken with my Razorback last season.  If you do YOUR part, the 10mm with hot loads will do its part.


----------



## Hunley

Get a 10mm if you are dealing with bear and hogs. While I'm a huge fan of the .45 for home defense, unless using Double Tap I don't think it would be worthwhile. 

And forget the .40... I emptied a 9 round clip from my G27 on a hog charging at me. Three shots of Double Tap 180gr. Speer GoldDots hit it in the head, two more in the back, and the disabling shot was right behind the base of the skull.

This was AFTER being shot with 2 rounds of .308... One just behind the shoulder blades and one in the stomach that popped its intestines out. Wasn't even that big either.


----------



## hawgrider1200

*piney woods rooters*



Hunley said:


> Get a 10mm if you are dealing with bear and hogs. While I'm a huge fan of the .45 for home defense, unless using Double Tap I don't think it would be worthwhile.
> 
> And forget the .40... I emptied a 9 round clip from my G27 on a hog charging at me. Three shots of Double Tap 180gr. Speer GoldDots hit it in the head, two more in the back, and the disabling shot was right behind the base of the skull.
> 
> This was AFTER being shot with 2 rounds of .308... One just behind the shoulder blades and one in the stomach that popped its intestines out. Wasn't even that big either.


Them piney woods rooters are tough.


----------



## Squatch

Ok, I have a .357 Comp Taurus, the 1911 Sig .45, and the 20 10mm Glock with a comped barrel.

The one I am most accurate with, the 1911 Sig. 45- down side only 8 shots.  More accurate because it is has better control with the kick, and not a polymer frame pistol.

The .357 is next, having to get use to a revolver, and the hammer through with the trigger.  The comp barrel is nice.

Now for the glock, this is my first pistol and the one I have Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- the most.  It is a glock, heavy trigger, not as accurate.  The 10mm round is awesome for power, but does have a kick.  More then most like.  The glock also has a very wide frame compared to the others.  The last issue is you will reload if you want to shoot a lot because you cannot just walk in and buy rounds at wal-mart.  You usually have to get good with a shop to order you rounds.  Bonus is 16 rounds, so if you do not hit it the first time you keep firing.  

Rob


----------



## GAbigbuck

My 2 cents. Buy a Glock 21, then buy a replacement 10mm barrel for about 100 bucks. You then have your choice of shooting .45 ACP or 10mm.


----------



## Eroc33

GAbigbuck said:


> My 2 cents. Buy a Glock 21, then buy a replacement 10mm barrel for about 100 bucks. You then have your choice of shooting .45 ACP or 10mm.



X2

or a glock 30 would work


----------



## Parker Phoenix

Goat said:


> I am looking to get a new handgun.  It will be used for protection when I am in my truck and a back up for black bear and hogs when hunting.
> 
> 45ACP or 357 sig or the 10mm
> 
> What are your thoughts on each for using on black bears and hogs?  I know both will do fine for the 2 legged varmits.
> 
> Also, it wont be used for a primary hunting gun, just a back up for the rifle or shotgun or bow.
> 
> These are the 2 I am looking at-
> Glock 10mm
> or
> XD 45acp or XD 357sig
> 
> I have a S&W 44mag but thats pretty big to carry for a back up.
> 
> Thanks for your ideas...



I ask Ted Nugent that question one time and   he told me. 45ACP would be country and western, where the 10mm would be Cat Scratch Fever. Ya get my drift. Nuge has probably run more 10mm rounds than any man alive. I took his word for it. Got rid of all my 45's and upgraded to 10mm. Ya know something, he was right. Just use the best ammo, either double tap or corbon to get max benefits of 10mm.


----------



## IrishSniper

.40 is about to get durn cheap, what with police switching to .45.

357 is okay, but keep in mind that the 10mm was designed to replace it because it failed horribly in the 86 Miami shootout.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1986_FBI_Miami_shootout#Weaponry_and_injuries

In the end, I think I would go with .45

Just my .02


----------



## RIDGERUNNER05

hmmmm...... 45 Super maybe?? it runs on par with 10MM loads. And my new 460 Rowland comped barrel kit on my springfield 1911 is runnin close to .41 and .44 mag  pushing 185gr around 1,400fps


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

WOW, what an old thread.  Anywho I love my 1911 it will always have a spot in my arsenal but the Glock 20 with the Lone Wolf 6" barrel and 185gr Corbon loads is my go to for handgun hunting.  Nice piece.


----------



## redneckcamo

7MAGMIKE said:


> WOW, what an old thread.  Anywho I love my 1911 it will always have a spot in my arsenal but the Glock 20 with the Lone Wolf 6" barrel and 185gr Corbon loads is my go to for handgun hunting.  Nice piece.







yea lets bump it again 





my next pistola is gonna be the g20 10mm !


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK

I have the glock20 and love it. Just got it this year and the first clip i knew i was going to keep this weapon It shoots great not as much kick as some make it out to be my wife likes to shoot it to so as for the kick no problems.ga arms in villa rica made some ammo right before deer season and it does the job. I have not shot any of the other companies stuff so i can not speak on that.All i got to say is I LOVE MY GLOCK20 IN 10 MM


----------



## MustangMAtt30

IrishSniper said:


> .40 is about to get durn cheap, what with police switching to .45.
> 
> 357 is okay, but keep in mind that the 10mm was designed to replace it because it failed horribly in the 86 Miami shootout.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1986_FBI_Miami_shootout#Weaponry_and_injuries
> 
> In the end, I think I would go with .45
> 
> Just my .02



Those .357's were loaded with .38 special loads.  I suspect that if they had been shooting full house .357 MAG 125 grain HP's that fight would have been over a lot quicker.  

Also this firefight demonstrated the failure of the FBI's Winchester Silvertip 115gr. 9mm loads which led to the shortlived 10mm adoption by the FBI that ultimately resulted in the .40.


----------



## tsknmcn

Another vote for 10mm.  I plan on trying to take a hog with mine in 2010.  I wanna get a few more hogs with my bow after deer season is gone before breaking out a gun.  The silence of the bow doesn't seem to mess their patterns up too bad.

Edit:  Didn't realize this was almost a year old.  LOL


----------



## Match10

balvarik said:


> Not really when you leave out Double-Tap and use Remington or Winchester or Federal!!!
> 
> 10mm =180grain at 1030fps for 424ft/lbs of energy
> Federal Cartridge AE10A/P10HS1
> http://www.federalpremium.com/products/compare/handgun_compare.aspx




The above load is a neutered 40S&W-like load. My full house handload use 180 grain JHP and have 685 ftlbs at the muzzle. (That's from memory)


----------



## bristol_bound

> I have a G20 and a G29, I prefer the 29 as it seems more accurate to me.



I found this to be true for me as well.


----------



## Swamp Man

I pack a Taurus Tracker in 44 Remington magnum.  Weighs around 36 ounces with a 4 inch ported barrel.  Shoot 240 grain jacketed softnose bullets.  My Ruger P85 is about the same size and weight, so it is an easy revolver to carry for backup.  Plus, revolvers are more reliable than pistols, on the average, so if you get your butt between a rock and a hard place, you don't want something malfunctioning on you, say like a big, hairy boar hog, with blood in his eye!


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

Just don't take advice from any of the commando's that call magazines, "clips"......Why does everyone do that???


----------



## allmotoronly

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Those .357's were loaded with .38 special loads.  I suspect that if they had been shooting full house .357 MAG 125 grain HP's that fight would have been over a lot quicker.
> 
> Also this firefight demonstrated the failure of the FBI's Winchester Silvertip 115gr. 9mm loads which led to the shortlived 10mm adoption by the FBI that ultimately resulted in the .40.



The only reason the 10mm was shortlived was because female agents and smaller male agents couldn't handle the recoil. In my opinion it is still one of the ultimate automatic handgun calibers, and I own two. You get more knockdown power than a .357mag (about 10% more), and less recoil. It is actually balistically similar to a .41 magnum. A 180gr round from a .41mag travels 1340fps at the muzzle from a 6" barrel, where as the 10mm 180gr round travels 1350fps at the muzzle from a 4.6" barrel. And it has remarkably less recoil than any of the magnum revolvers. Also, there is always the added advantage of being able to have 15 rounds at a time at your disposal. 

When comparing the 10mm auto to the .45ACP, with the same weight bullet, the 10mm has more kinetic energy at 100yds than the .45ACP has at the muzzle... There really is no comparison between the two.


----------



## olhippie

...The 10mm is superior to most any acp round you can name, BUT it is not a 41 magnum. The 41 magnum can exceed ANY HOT LOADED 10mm with equal bullet weights (the 41 mag isn't for the light projectiles). Hot 10mm loads do APPROACH middling 41 magnum loads, but the 41 magnum has enough powder capacity, and is chambered in such brute strong guns, that it can be loaded up beyond anything the 10mm can do. This in no way is meant to put down the excellent 10mm! I mean only to vent against the so oft expressed opinion that the 10mm equals the 41 magnum, it does not, anymore than hot load 40S&w loads ,equal the 10mm. Comparing mid loads to hot loads does injustice to both rounds being compared.


----------



## savethehooch42

10mm!!!!

A bear tried to eat me once, but i didnt let him.  Thanks to my glock 20.


----------

